
Thanks, Obama: NSA to stream raw intelligence into FBI, DEA and pals - Cozumel
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/01/12/obama_nsa_sigint_fbi_dea/
======
toufka
How does this jive with the Posse Comitatus Act? The NSA is a military
operation, and the FBI is a domestic operation. Surely there is information
that should be shared between them, but a firehose from one to the other, no
matter how limited, seems to be a reasonably clear violation.

We now have clear evidence that 'for foreign investigation' is absolutely no
boundary to domestic collection. Why would such a limitation be any different
here than it was (not) for the NSA's collection?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Posse_Comitatus_Act](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Posse_Comitatus_Act)

~~~
AnimalMuppet
IANAL. But I think it probably violates Posse Comitatus, and unreasonable
search and seizure, and several other things. (The right to privacy means you
can get an abortion, but you can't get actual privacy? Say what?)

But, in the place we have come to, nobody seems to actually care what the law
(or even the Constitution) says.

But it's odd that Obama would do this on the way out the door. Why would he?
It's not likely that he wanted to leave Trump all the tools to become a
dictator. (I don't subscribe to that flavor of conspiracy theory, that both
parties are in it to steal our freedom, despite the massive evidence in
support.) It seems more likely that Obama felt this was genuinely necessary.
Either he's right (which is very sobering), or he's mistaken. In the latter
case, I could buy that the intelligence community genuinely believed that they
needed it, and argued for it very persuasively.

But I still can't believe that they're right. Too many people died for freedom
for us to give it away to avoid casualties. (If we're willing to make that
trade, we won't keep much in the way of freedom, and we won't deserve to.)

~~~
gohrt
Obama has spent 8 years not caring about the 4th Amendment.

------
MrZongle2
See also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13383833](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13383833)

